# Solved: Prepaid iPhone?



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I am a dedicated prepaid cell phone user and do not want to start on monthly contract with cell phone provider. Is there ANY way I could use an iPhone with a prepaid service. I now use T-Mobile and would like to continue with them, but I would be willing to change providers.
Thanks!


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

iPhone on T-Mobile won't work. They use different bands for their 3G network, which the iPhone won't support. For a prepaid iPhone, you could either buy the phone directly from Apple (outright) and then use it on AT&T, Sprint, or Verizon prepaid. You could even find an iPhone on ebay and use that on prepaid. Just note though, that if you find an iPhone (Sprint, AT&T, Verizon) that they are NOT unlocked and are not interchangeable between carriers. For example, if you find an AT&T iPhone, you have to use it on AT&T, it won't work with Sprint or Verizon. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## backhost (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe you can get a prepaid plan for an iphone on the following companies only , verizon, at&t, and sprint. You can purchase a iphone on ebay like what ACA529 stated or buy one directly from the company you want to have a prepaid phone with. 

I suggest you to just open a contract , using prepaid on the iphone will cost you some money and you wont really get all the features out of the iphone. with prepaid you have to pay per text , per min and i am not too sure about the data services. but in the long run it'll cost you more money out of your pocket.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This _might_ work, but I believe you'll only get the slower data speeds. You'll also pay a ton up front for the full-priced iPhone ($500-$600) plus the cost of the phone with the sim.

http://www.howardforums.com/showthr...alk-and-iPhone-SIM-Swap-from-Nokia-Smartphone


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks to you all! I think I am just going to have to stick with my ipod touch and hit the parking lots of McDonald's and Starbucks! You were great to help.
DoubleHelix, I checked that site and it is interesting. I would have to pick up a good price iPhone, but it has potential!


----------

